# Electric Shaver tomorrow in Aldi



## bluebean (9 Dec 2004)

hi all, 

I'm thinking of buying the electric shaver tomorrow in Aldi (€39.99) as a Christmas gift.

Being female, I dont exactly know a lot about shavers (apart from ladyshaves!), so guys- from the spec, does it look good/ok/crap??  

Compared to any of the other ones I've seen in Argos etc. that have triple blades, the Aldi one is less than 1/2 the price.  But that's not always a good sign....

What do you reckon?  Would YOU buy it?!

thanks!


----------



## Dr Moriarty (9 Dec 2004)

Bluebean — does he already use an electric shaver?

Because I hate them — give me a traditional 'wet' shave any time! Much kinder to the skin, and leaves you feeling clean afterwards. OK, two minutes a day instead of one — "because he's worth it..."   Ask yourself — which would you rather use on your, er, wherever it is that you ladies use these ladyshave things..?  

But if he does already use an electric one, then I'd say go ahead. Aldi are very good at 'quibble-free' refunds, if he's not happy with it...


----------



## bluebean (9 Dec 2004)

*re*

Thanks Dr M. 

Ya, that's exactly my dilema.  At the moment, he uses Mach 3. Has mentioned a few times that he wouldn't mind seeing if electric ones were handier, but reckons he can't justify spending a fortune on one in case he doesn't like it....

I do find Aldi great on no quibble refunds, but obviously not if he uses it twice & doesn't like it.

Hmm, might just buy him a pack of Mach 3's to keep him going - they cost nearly the same anyway :\ 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (9 Dec 2004)

*Re: re*

Mach 3's are horrendously overpriced, and disposable, therefore wasteful-and-environmentally-unfriendly.

Why not drop into the men's section of BT or somewhere, and look for a good-quality (wet) shaving kit? (preferably with a nice conservative leather case — black or burgundy is always good for us "real men" types     — good-quality brush, and a cake of old-style shaving cream in a mug, or in stick form.

Make him feel like like he de boss man (especially if you throw in a couple of hot-towel treatments courtesy of your good self! Do you have a reclining chair somewhere in the house?)

You can buy nice "vintage" sets for the price of a packet of Mach-3s on [broken link removed] (but make sure you can buy replacement blades for it easily...)

_[P.S. I admit to keeping a cheap old electric shaver in the bottom drawer in work — but only for emergency backup!)_

_[P.P.S. [broken link removed], however, is far better handled with the aid of th'aul electric...  ]_


----------



## daltonr (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: re*

I'd agree with Dr. M.

I have an electric which is handy, but I prefer not to use it if time permits.

The razor's and blades from Gillette and the like are stupidly expensive.  On the other hand, if you compare how long they last, with say.. A tube of Tootpaste then they're not as incredibly expensive as we sometimes think.

I did get one of the M3 Power thingey's in the States.  It was free with some Shaving gel.   Can't say it does much for me.  A bit of a gimmick for Gillette to sell Duracel Batteries by the looks of things.

Why don't you buy a really nice Wet Shaving Kit as Dr M has suggested, and throw in the cheapo electric one to let him try it out.

-Rd


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: re*

Ah - we haven't had a shaving topic in a while now and I was beginning to pine for one...


----------



## Dr Moriarty (15 Dec 2004)

*Well here's a QI fact about that... *

The average man has six items in his bathroom: a toothbrush, toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel taken from a hotel.

The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. In tests, seven out of ten men were unable to identify more than 20 of these items.

:b


----------



## Joe Nonety (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: Well here's a QI fact about that... *

I don't know are electric any worse for the skin than wet shavers. Wet shavers take off the external layer of skin.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: Well here's a QI fact about that... *

*Wet shavers take off the external layer of skin*

An extra layer? :eek  Presumably you mean they scrape off a few more cells or something?


----------

